
Show HN: Devblogs.co – a feed of engineering blogs from top tech companies - iillexial
https://devblogs.co
======
bwb
cool idea, but do you have a list of what is included?

~~~
iillexial
Thanks! We will add a filter by companies and topics in the nearest future.

~~~
bwb
awesome, i bookmarked it and will keep an eye out, love the idea!

can you also add company blogs that have a dev subsection?

~~~
iillexial
Hey! FYI, we've just released the filters feature. Now you can filter blogs by
companies.

~~~
bwb
awesome, thank you!

